
Python setuptools 36.0; still broken, 9 hours later - shadowmint
https://github.com/pypa/setuptools/issues/1042
======
coldtea
So? They had a bug, they need time to fix it. No big deal.

~~~
shadowmint
They broke the entire python packaging ecosystem with a one line change, then
went to bed, and 10 hours later, no one has fixed it.

I get that python is a volunteer community, but that's just poor form.

Imagine if npm just broke for 10 hours. They'd have people screaming at them.

...but you know, with pip and setuptools, they take the 'hey, if we break it
every few months, no one will really care when we break it again' approach.

This happened with the pip upgrade a while ago as well.

It shows up the entire python ecosystem as unreliable.

~~~
coldtea
> _They broke the entire python packaging ecosystem with a one line change,
> then went to bed, and 10 hours later, no one has fixed it._

Shit happens. There are key open source infrastructure used by millions that
just have 1-2 persons working on them (e.g. GTK+, at least at some point
back), and others that are in a state of half-rot. The same for commercial
software.

If your servers/business can't stand a day of downtime in the "packaging
ecosystem" then its too fragile.

